# Support Tickets & Covers



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 27, 2017)

Sasuga, Staff member of the year.



Mbxx said:


> I added support tickets now to avoid the spam on the guest category + soon there will be covers for forums + profiles (in testing). Check my profile for preview.



By the way, which series is the art in yours from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 27, 2017)

And also who is the character in your avatar/signature, and what is he doing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Felt (Feb 27, 2017)

I also have a cover which you can see.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 27, 2017)

Felt said:


> I also have a cover which you can see.



wait is this a staff only option


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 27, 2017)

WAD said:


> wait is this a staff only option


They're the guinea pig examples I think, and it's to be released(?)


----------



## Felt (Feb 27, 2017)

WAD said:


> wait is this a staff only option


It's being tested before being properly rolled out.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 27, 2017)

ok awesome i have some great hentai i wanna show off


----------



## Felt (Feb 27, 2017)

Mbxx said:


> Felt... its yet in testing. Remember. Thanks.


That's why I tested it.


----------



## dream (Feb 27, 2017)

WAD said:


> ok awesome i have some great hentai i wanna show off



i*c*st hentai?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 27, 2017)

Dream said:


> i*c*st hentai?



y-yes


----------



## Viole (Feb 28, 2017)

WAD said:


> Sasuga, Staff member of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, which series is the art in yours from?


Drifters
from the Author of Hellsing 


and fuck yea about time we got covers /o/
Thanks MBXX <3


----------



## NO (Feb 28, 2017)

Mbxx said:


> I added support tickets now to avoid the spam on the guest category + soon there will be covers for forums + profiles (in testing). Check my profile for preview.


My feedback is that they're too tall vertically. 700x250 is a lot better than 700x400.


----------



## Viole (Feb 28, 2017)

jayjay³² said:


> My feedback is that they're too tall vertically. 700x250 is a lot better than 700x400.


700 x 300/350 works better actually.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 1, 2017)

Mbxx said:


> Added it now for Mods too.



Are you sure you enabled the permissions?


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 1, 2017)

Mbxx said:


> Yes for testing.



Whats the proper file dimensions, my image looks different based on the size of my browser. I didn't see anything that tells me.


----------



## Felt (Mar 1, 2017)

Looking good.


----------

